# Next six stars



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I thought I had already posted this, but can't find it (so if this is a double post -sorry!) I may have previewed and forgot to submit - wouldn't be the first time for that.

Anyway, I did this one up Saturday. I though maybe this next group would be easier, but it's been consistent - each block is a bit more of a challenge than the last. 

This next group seem to be variations of the Carpenter's wheel. I really like this block. Probably won't have a lot of time to sew this week, but I might get some time in tonight and tomorrow night.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

That is gorgeous. I love the colors as well as the pattern.Great work!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Love IT! And not even my usual colors that I love.

That would make a beautiful quilt with just those stars.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

here is today's star. I messed up though, had planned on using the light green for the center and the dark green for the circle. When I realized I'd sewn the wrong color for the center, I figured it wouldn't make that much difference. I think it would have been better the other way.

This time I paid much more attention to how to put the pieces together, and ripped out way less. I even took pictures, but I'll put them in a separate post.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Gorgeous. If you make the outer colored ring light, medium, light, medium.... of the same color it will look like a ribbon that is folded back and forth.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

I really LIKE the one on the right!!!


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

I like both and like the darker green in the center of the second block.


----------



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

so pretty! some times I miss quilting!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Here is another one. 










Won't have time for more sewing until Sunday or Monday. We're heading out of town for some DH work related stuff, and I got real lucky and found a machine like I've been looking for on Ebay, and only about 30 miles from where we'll be staying (Maybe I should hit the casino after all, could get lucky there too!).

This is what I'm picking up - for my restored treadle cabinet. 











Can't say that I'll only come home with one machine - don't have any others I've got plans to look at, but we do plan on checking out some of the Thrift and Antique shops in the towns along the way tomorrow, and who knows what I may find.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

Very pretty macy. I'm really drawn to that carpenter's wheel. What is the name of the pattern?


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

FarmChix, not sure which one you are refering to.

The first - Beige/dark red/dark green is Carpenter's Wheel
The second (orange outer points) is Snow Crystal
and the most recent (floral stripe center) is Rolling Star

The book has lots of pictures of color variations - pretty neat how you can get a very different look by changing the colors. Especially when you put the same color in adjacent blocks, so it looks like the block pattern is different.


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

Wow they are really beautiful! I love them all!!! Super nice work. The machine is also stunning! I would so love to find something like that


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I love the Carpenter's Wheel. I recently discovered the pattern in a Cival War pattern book and fell in LOVE! Can't wait to try it myself
Heidi


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Here is the one I finished last night. 










The bad part - we're going out of town, leaving first thing Friday AM, so I'm not going to have time to work on any more until I get back. There are two more stars in this group and then I can figure out what to do with them. Mostly I need covers for the sewing cabinets.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Finally back to finishing up the last two stars. Here is number 11, finished last night. 










And all together. 










I should get the last one done tonight, and then I can start working on what to do with them. The fun part will be when I get this done and can start quilting! Maybe that will motivate me to get my Bailey set up.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Here is the last one.


----------

